# Digitizing and Embroidery Prices



## Deviant (Jul 25, 2011)

I have an image that I'm interested in digitizing in order to have it embroidered on a set of plain t-shirts, in the upper left corner. If you've ever seen the Ralph Lauren logo, I'd like my logo to be in the same place, but slightly larger. I've began contacting a few of my local embroidery services. How much would this cost me to digitize it, and then have the (approx 1.5in by 1in) logo applied onto the shirt?

Is there any way I can digitize it myself. The places I've contacted so far have said the cost for digitizing is around $70 and then the cost for the embroidery on a shirt I supply is $10-15. This price seems a bit excessive to me with the cost of embroidery. I'll contact a few more places and look for some other, cheaper embroidery prices.

My question now is, how much should I expect to pay for digitizing and embroidery?
Is there anyway I can digitize it myself for free, with some sort of online program? 

Thank you.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

We would do a one-off like this for $8. I am sure you can find someone local to do it for you for less than $25.


----------



## bungy (Aug 24, 2006)

Cost would depend on the quantity being done for each order.
While $25 sounds a bit much to stitch that design (based on info you have provided).
The price for doing one will be a lot more than getting 100 done.
Say $8-$10 for a one off compared to $2-$4 for 100.
Digitizing will be extra, though some places will do digitizing free if you do 100 or more.

Keep looking though, $70 sounds a bit high to digitize such a simple design.
The place I use for digitizing, when I don't have the time to do it myself, has a flat rate $25.00 for a chest size design and smaller, they also do sample stitch outs and send a picture of it to show how it will look, not a screen capture that many do these days.

Many digitizing places just send a computer sample of your design (screen capture), which is OK if you want to see what it will look like on sreen. Not really helpful if you want to see how it will look on the material you wil be using.


----------



## drdoct (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm with Binki. I'd be happy to do this one off for $8. It's about as easy as can be to digitize. I don't know if you've got one shirt or 100, but at those types of prices (if I could get the work) I could quit my real job! Something you could do is search embroidery on Craigslist. Whatever you do though... don't go back to the people who quoted you those prices. I wouldn't trust anyone who tried to rip me like that. Isn't there a place on this forum to ask for services?


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

That price was a 'go away, don't bother me' price.


----------



## RLC01 (Jan 12, 2009)

I would get a quote from Artwork Source they have been the best price so far.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Attached is your logo....goodluck


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Deviant and Skits were are you guys located - @skits - that was nice of you.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

We are based in Kenya


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

The marvels of the internet - bringing folks to gether for a better purpose.


----------



## skits (Jun 24, 2009)

Yup true.....  the worlds getting smaller day by day and the technology is growing


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

@ skits What forms of payment do you accept for your monthly specials.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

Would love to do screen printing but no space - so digital printing is my sub, but allows me to do so many other things as well. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Deviant (Jul 25, 2011)

skits said:


> Attached is your logo....goodluck


Thank you so much man. I really appreciate it.


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

HUH, SMH for somethings still baffle me


----------



## selzler (Apr 4, 2007)

for a design like that I charge $10 for one to five, $8 for six to 12, $5 for 13 to 143. No setup for a simple design like that. shipping would also be added. If you did 144 the embroidery would drop to $4.50 ea.


----------



## Deviant (Jul 25, 2011)

I actually contacted another company, and they agreed to do 5 for $6.50 each. I'd probably have around 15 completed to begin with, so I'm hoping for 15 shirts at $5.00. Also, they offered to digitize my logo for a fairly cheap amount, $22.00, but thanks to Skits, I have a digitized file of my logo.

Would they give me a hard time if I supplied them with the digitized logo, and had them just do the embroidery at a low price?


----------



## idonaldson (Sep 29, 2008)

They probably would not mind but will tell you that there is some fee for set-up. EVERY business has a price in mind to make on each job. That price can be spread over inventory, labor, set-up, art, you name it. If you remove one piece from the equation then some other piece would increase. The consumer wants everything at the lowest price which at times conflict with production overhead and costs.


----------

